# Frustrated...



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I've had Po' Boy for several months now, but quite honestly, we have made 0 progress it seems.

I try to handle him but my allergies + his complete grumpiness/shyness is making it very difficult for us to bond.

On top of that both Po' Boy and Kashi are currently sick with some sort of a URI, and medicating him is making him hate me even more 

Honestly at a loss for what to do.

We spend at least half an hour every other day together (i.e. him in his play pen while I do my homework or something of the sort)... but it's not working  I haven't tried to touch him because he huffs too much right now... the only time I can touch him is in the bath because he isn't balled up (because of the water).

The weight loss is not working out either  He's on the lowest fat food and he hasn't lost any weight.

HELP  Anything more I can do? Or is he just going to stay grumpy forever


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I'm sorry you're struggling, Shae.  It sounds like you are doing your very best. The only thing I can say is to hang in there and continue trying - you just never know if a switch will flip in his head some day that might help him come around. *Hugs*

As for the weight loss (or lack thereof), is he wheeling? Are you free feeding? From the picture or two I've seen of him, he definitely doesn't seem to be at a healthy weight, so weight loss may very well be a crucial part of him living to a nice old age.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I understand your frustrations. I feel the same way about Sasha sometimes. We've made very little progress with him over the year we've had him. But be happy that he's probably in a way better home then he was. Hang in there.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

hanhan27, yes he is wheeling... well, he walks on his wheel :lol: He goes for leisurely strolls on it :roll: I have switched him to the lowest fat food available... and well, I only give him around 2 tablespoons a day (as suggested by the vet). The dish is usually licked clean by the afternoon (He eats throughout the day and I refill his food bowl in the evening before bed). He's soooo fat... I make jokes about it... but omg... it really gets in the way of his life  I've had to cut the litter box walls lower because he couldn't climb up into the box (he would tip it over). He also gets pee and poo all over his belly because his belly drags on the floor 

Quinn, thanks so much for the support. I'm sure you understand the frustration... I just feel like I'm at a loss for what else I can do for him. He just doesn't seem very happy to be handled... but I think it's necessary for him to get used to it since vet visits, nail clippings, etc require human handling. It's just very hard when I'm sneezing my lungs out and I'm trying to be patient, but then I have so much else I have to do and I feel like I'm wasting my time


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Don't give up. You're doing a great job so far and more then a lot of poeple would do for him. Do you take any allergy meds? Maybe they can help? I mostly handle Sasha with fleece because he's always such a bully. Do you use fleece with Po'Boy? Maybe that would help your allergies as well? Hopefully someone else will have some ideas and words of wisdom to help you out. 
You're doing great, don't doubt yourself.


----------



## JessHog613 (Jun 20, 2012)

one of the things Hudson and I do is just sit in the evenings. either I leave him in his cuddle sack, or put him on my lap if he's in a decent mood. I've only had him two weeks but he seems to be responding well. even if you're handling your little guy and he's grumpy, at least you're handling him. it sounds like your allergies are an ongoing thing, and probably a set of noises he's going to have to get used to anyways being around you. it just takes patience, and you seem to have quite a bit to still be trying  just don't give up!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Quinn said:


> Don't give up. You're doing a great job so far and more then a lot of poeple would do for him. Do you take any allergy meds? Maybe they can help? I mostly handle Sasha with fleece because he's always such a bully. Do you use fleece with Po'Boy? Maybe that would help your allergies as well? Hopefully someone else will have some ideas and words of wisdom to help you out.
> You're doing great, don't doubt yourself.


Both hogs are on fleece/flannel (flannel for the summer). I do have some claritin, and it does help a bit (reduces the symptoms, but definitely does not make them go away). I've never tried picking up Po' Boy without a piece of fleece/flannel :lol: My hands would probably swell up to twice their size and be really itchy since he's so grumpy :roll: Thank you though! I think we've made a bit of progress since I've brought him home. Now he does not huff for as long once I take him out (still will huff for a good 20 mins or so), and he seems to be getting more used to everyday noise when he's out so that's good 



JessHog613 said:


> one of the things Hudson and I do is just sit in the evenings. either I leave him in his cuddle sack, or put him on my lap if he's in a decent mood. I've only had him two weeks but he seems to be responding well. even if you're handling your little guy and he's grumpy, at least you're handling him. it sounds like your allergies are an ongoing thing, and probably a set of noises he's going to have to get used to anyways being around you. it just takes patience, and you seem to have quite a bit to still be trying  just don't give up!


Yeah I can't keep Po' Boy on my lap because he runs off it! I think he wants to explore but he's just too scared :roll: Good luck with Hudson! Sounds like you guys are on the right track. Kashi, my other hog, is just about the friendliest guy ever, and he was quite huffy/nervous when I got him too so I'm sure you guys will bond very quickly. I am honestly preparing for the case that he may never be very friendly... Po' Boy's just been neglected for so long (by his previous owners), I think he might just never be fully sociable.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I really feel for you. I am too allergic and doing their cage, bathing them, clipping their nails would leave me sneezing, scratching and watery eyed. I did had a grumpy pants, aka Litchi (she was a sweet baby but became a grumpy adult). With time, I found out that handeling her every day or so didn't work (exept when she needed meds, of course). I would play with her once a week, in the begening I felt so bad but I realised she was a lot more friendly that way. Maybe Po' Boy just wants to be alone, specially since he's been sick since you got him. Hang in there!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

FiaSpice said:


> I really feel for you. I am too allergic and doing their cage, bathing them, clipping their nails would leave me sneezing, scratching and watery eyed. I did had a grumpy pants, aka Litchi (she was a sweet baby but became a grumpy adult). With time, I found out that handeling her every day or so didn't work (exept when she needed meds, of course). I would play with her once a week, in the begening I felt so bad but I realised she was a lot more friendly that way. Maybe Po' Boy just wants to be alone, specially since he's been sick since you got him. Hang in there!


That's a good idea. Thanks so much FiaSpice! I think I will try that (handling Po' Boy just once a week). I do feel like I've been neglecting Kashi a bit lately since I've been trying really hard to get Po' Boy to be more friendly... Maybe this schedule will stress him out less.


----------

